# ST Plow Project - Phase 2



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Things are progressing on the Plow Construction Project - here is an update:

http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_stories35.htm


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking fleet of plows there Scott. Guess ST is ready for anything. Er......I hope they all have GPS installed to prevent unauthorized detours? The good folk in Port Orford are watching!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Work is going smoothly! 
The boy's must love working in the shop this time of year! 
I'll be interested in seeing how you move the wings! 
Sean


----------

